# من هوا المسيحي ؟؟



## *mon mon* (15 ديسمبر 2007)

1-هو تلميذ المسيح الذي الذي تعمل من وصياة بالكتاب المقدس كما قال رب المجد ((تعلموا مني لاني وديع ومتواضع القلب )) ويتعمل منة الان بالروح القدس ((يعلمكم كل شئ ويذكركم بكل ما قلتة لكم))
2- هو المؤمن الذي يحيا حياة الايمان القوي العاملة بالمحبة لا الايمان الشكلي او السطحي او المريض .
3-هو الاخ الذي يدرك انة يشكل مع اخية جسد المسيح ((نحن الكثيرين جسسد واحد في المسيح واعضاء بعضنا لبعض كل واحد للاخر ))


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (15 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: من هوا المسيحي ؟؟*

ميرسى يا مون على الموضوع الجميل جدآ دا

ربنا يعوضك​


----------



## *mon mon* (15 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: من هوا المسيحي ؟؟*

الف شكر يا فراشة علي رايك الجميل دة


----------



## peace_86 (15 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: من هوا المسيحي ؟؟*

يسوع يباركك..


----------



## †+Rosita+† (17 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: من هوا المسيحي ؟؟*

*مرسي على الموضوع الرائع يا mom mon 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## gevaro (17 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: من هوا المسيحي ؟؟*

thnk you


----------



## candy shop (17 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: من هوا المسيحي ؟؟*

موضوع جميل اوى يا mon mon

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## the servant (17 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: من هوا المسيحي ؟؟*

عنوان رائع لمغزي حلو كتير اخي العزيز ..ربنا يجعلنا مسيحين صح ليس بالاسم فقط


----------



## ارمين اكوب داود (18 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: من هوا المسيحي ؟؟*

الرب يبارك خير النس من نفع الناس


----------



## وليم تل (18 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: من هوا المسيحي ؟؟*

موضوع جميل
مون مون
مودتى


----------



## *mon mon* (26 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: من هوا المسيحي ؟؟*

شكرا خالص يا جماعة علي رايكوا ويارب تستفيدوا فعلا


----------



## *mon mon* (27 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: من هوا المسيحي ؟؟*

شكرا ليكوا يا جماعة علي الراي بتاعكوا ؟


----------



## esambraveheart (27 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: من هوا المسيحي ؟؟*

كلام جميل و علي الرغم من انه مش كتير لكن معانيه كبيره جدا
شكرا عالموضوع الحلو ده


----------



## النهيسى (16 أغسطس 2008)

شكراا لموضوعك الجميل جدااااااا


----------



## sweetly heart (16 أغسطس 2008)

mon mon مشكوووووووور موضوع رائع جدا ومعانى واضحة جدا ​


----------



## النهيسى (16 أغسطس 2008)

موضوعكم رائع

 يروا الناس اعمالكم فيمجدوا اباكم الذى فى السموات

 شكرااا ليك


----------



## *mon mon* (28 أغسطس 2008)

ميرسي يا ويلم


----------

